# Additional Document Requested by ACS



## SADEEL (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi All,

Yesterday I submitted my Skills Assessment Application and Just now i received email from ACS

I submitted attested true copies of below documents.
1 page - Passport 1st page 
2 Pages - Bachelor Degree + Marks Transcript
3 pages - Master Degree + Marks Transcript and overleaf Course Details
3 page - Employment reference letter 
3 pages - CV 

Can any one guide me about this issue. 

ACS email:
This is a courtesy email to advise you that we require additional documentation to process your application.

Please upload your additional documents into the Online Application Form by using the following link: Attach documents

Refer to the attached document "How to Upload Additional Documents" for uploading instructions. All required documents must be uploaded at the same time. 

Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form:

Certified copy of your birth certificate or passport 
Certified copy of a letter of completion for your ..........., stating the exact date that the course requirements were met.
Certified copy of your ............ degree certificate.
Certified copy of the complete academic transcript for your ............... degree. 

A copy of your Microsoft Transcript ID and Access Code to have you certification assessed 
An Abstract of Thesis (1-2 pages) with the following content: 
Overview of thesis & Design involved for the main section of the thesis.
Letter from a supervisor providing a clear indication of:
% of ICT.
% of non-ICT (e.g math, stats, etc).
% of original development/implementation work done - what languages were involved.
Certified copy of detailed employer references from ............ 

Each employment reference must contain:
Start & Finish Dates of Employment - if currently employed, your "finish" date can be written as the "To Date", but the job reference must have the date when it was written or it will be assessed as not suitable.
Description of Duties Performed - required to determine the relevance to the nominated occupation
Hours worked - Full time or Part time
Country where Employment was Completed - if you have worked with the same company in different countries, the job reference must have the dates and locations clearly specified.
Company Letterhead and signed by the author

Example of Employment Reference - click here.

All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include only one of the following:

Certified copy of Payslip - preferable first & last payslip
Certified copy of Human resource statement or Service Certificate
Certified copy of Termination Letter with corresponding dates

Please Note: the ACS is unable to accept letters of appointment, self-statutory declarations or contracts as employment references.

We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact is received within this period, your application will be assessed according to the current documents.


Can anyone assist me in this regard. I've already submitted aforementioned documents at the time of registration. Now what documents should i provide.


Regards
Adeel


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

Have you got the employment reference letters with Your Date of Joining, Designation, start/end dates, organization name and most importantly, the list of your responsibilities? In addition, if this letter not on your organization letter head, you should get it signed by your manager mentioning his name, designation and contact number along with email ID. Last on the list, these letters, statutory declarations, birth ceritifcate/passport, marksheets, degree certificates, all must be notarized.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SADEEL (Oct 27, 2014)

skksundar said:


> Have you got the employment reference letters with Your Date of Joining, Designation, start/end dates, organization name and most importantly, the list of your responsibilities? In addition, if this letter not on your organization letter head, you should get it signed by your manager mentioning his name, designation and contact number along with email ID. Last on the list, these letters, statutory declarations, birth ceritifcate/passport, marksheets, degree certificates, all must be notarized.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi Sundar

Thank you for your reply.

I got employment reference in company letterhead with date of joining and designation but not the end dates(currently i am working with this employer and they will not provide end dates). My employer added "job description attached" in the reference letter and my responsibilities are provided on normal paper and it is signed by IT manager, Personal manager and HR manager. 

I did true copy attestation on it and also on passport/degrees/marksheets. i attached CV but i didnt do any attestation on it.

ACS ask me to provide certified copies of above docs and the below 
- A copy of your Microsoft Transcript ID and Access Code to have you certification assessed -
- An Abstract of Thesis (1-2 pages) 

but I am Oracle DBA and I do not have Microsoft Transcript ID and Access Code and what should i provide for Thesis?

please reply

regards
Adeel
UAE


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

SADEEL,

ACS would require you to submit the reference letters in their format. Did you check if there are dissimilarities between what's expected and what you do have? 

Am of limited knowledge at this. Post your query on the ACS processing thread for faster and better responses.


----------



## SADEEL (Oct 27, 2014)

skksundar said:


> SADEEL,
> 
> ACS would require you to submit the reference letters in their format. Did you check if there are dissimilarities between what's expected and what you do have?
> 
> Am of limited knowledge at this. Post your query on the ACS processing thread for faster and better responses.


ok i will post in another thread

Thank you V much


----------



## SADEEL (Oct 27, 2014)

I am looking for urgent assistance, can any1 help me ?


----------



## neerajaset71 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Sadeel,

Did you get positive assessment from ACS with above stamps?


----------



## SADEEL (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes, I got a positive response from ACS.


----------



## neerajaset71 (Feb 5, 2015)

thats great news man..i also have same stamp on my docs,..did from dubai using index group services...saw your post and got nervous...its a relief now...on what stage are you? you got visa grant or what?


----------



## SADEEL (Oct 27, 2014)

Got visa grant last month


----------



## dermandegirmenci (Dec 13, 2016)

SADEEL said:


> Got visa grant last month


Hello Saadel,
Did you pay money when you resubmit documents?


----------

